# Embarassing Bodywork



## MitziMike (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi all  just wondering how this will be running.
Will there be a cut off time for entry or a limit for the amount of cars seen by Dave.
Don't want to miss this, i really do need some help / advice with mine


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Embarrassing bodywork feature will be attended by DaveKg at 2.30-3.30pm. So you have until 2.30 to get your car parked up in the Embarrassing Bodywork area at the front of the main car park.

Dave can then mooch on down and check out the paintwork in front of a small crowd, and dispense advice at 2.30pm or so. All those who venture with him to the car park will get a readmittance stamp to get them back in to the main show after.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't get this? 

Do we turn up and park in this area if we want Dave to give us personal advice on our own vehicles? Cool if so


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes, that is exactly it.


----------



## MitziMike (Dec 12, 2010)

Great stuff, thanks :thumb:


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

What happens if its raining.

I only go outside in my budgy smugglers in fine weather. :lol:

Either I've got the wrong forum or your talking about a different type of bodywork then I am. :lol:


----------



## MitziMike (Dec 12, 2010)

Thought had crossed my mind too :lol:


----------

